# need opinion on facade paint job please :)



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Building a cell façade across my front porch. This is part 1 of 5 parts.

(UPDATE PICs on post # 34 & 38)

What do y'all think of the paint job? Comical? 

I'm not sure what I think of it... the further I move away from it, the better it looks.  

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks pretty authentic to me. If you're unsure, or want to see how others recommend doing it, I remember a ScaryLady video on YouTube where she paints a regular cardboard box to look like rusty metal. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

There's the link!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Creepy Cathy ,

Looks great . Very convincing , fine work .


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

looks real to me


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it looks great CC!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

You know I am always pleased with your creations!!! The pic looks realistic .... But,if you are not satisfied use it as one of your last ones. 
I'm going to start on my zombie babies over the weekend ..hopefully I get the color as well. The kids are going to paint me zombie duckies for Mothers Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome rust effect! Looks great!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Comical, not at all. The metal looks completely authentic from here and you should be pleased...I am! Nice work Cathy. 

I hope this is not a double post, as I had a computer freeze while trying to respond earlier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like metal to me. Is that the look you were going for?:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks very nice Cathy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great! No complaints here either!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.  Y'all are too kind. 

[email protected] thanks for the link. 

Magic13- Zombies duckies? Too cute.  

RoxyBlue- Yes, going for metal. 

Thanks, again, y'all.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent! You nailed it!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks good from here. Butthe only way to really know if you like it is to put in the right context. Throw some of your intended haunt lighting on it, look at it from the intended viewing angle/distance. If possible in something resembling the intended setting.

Sometimes the details in normal light take on a completely different life, better or worse, when in the real context of the haunt.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it looks great Cathy!!! What is it made out of?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, everyone. 

The Halloween Lady- foam.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm loving the texture. Could we get a closeup?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Heres a link you might like: 




heres another simpler one:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thumbs up from me, more than acceptable!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Cathy it looks great as always.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, everyone.   

GCWyatt- I'll try to get a close-up soon.  I just dry-locked it for texture; painted it black; then dry- brushed it industrial gray; dry- brushed a rust color (actual color 'cowboy suede'), dry- brushed white. 

Thanks, again, y'all.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

If you didn't tell me it was fake I would assume it was rusty metal. nice job!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks good CC. Can't wait to see the other 4 parts completed.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it looks great,, CC,, not comical at all,, looks like rusty metal to me,,


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Really good job


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau (May 4, 2013)

It looks great, I think I am going to "steel" this idea. Haha. I was wondering how I could use all the 1x2's I recently found. Thank You for the inspiration.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I think it looks great, very convincing...something I did when I built my faux wrought iron fence was to apply some "Antique Maple Stain" over my paint job, this really deepened the rust effect and worked quite well.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Like all your props, it look amazing Cathy.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone, for the kind words and tips.  'Preciate it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Cathy I thought I had already commented on this thread...but I have not. (what is WRONG with me??:googly I just love what you do with foam...you are a master manipulator....you make it look like iron, prison bars, you make it look like carved stone....you really are very talented....I love your work, it is always so realistic.
In other words...I dig it!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Cathy I like what you did and i love the paint job! keep it up girl!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, y'all. 

Update pics:

Close-up:










One side: (will all be painted same color): If you only knew how excited I am that it fits. lol










Hoping to build a door to resemble this one.  :










p.s.- I plan to build something to wrap around my porch poles.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking great and looking forward to seeing your door build.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

stick said:


> Looking great and looking forward to seeing your door build.


me, too.  

And, thank you, stick. You're always too sweet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be so tempted to leave that up year round and just plant some vines so the HOA wouldn't know it was a Halloween decoration


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Update: Still have to finish painting it....
It will be attached better during H'ween.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really great job! It's looking more and more like and old rusted cell!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking really good CreeepyCathy.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, I really like that!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow is correct, that is going to look so great when you have it all rusted up.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG can i be the first to say im jealous lol awsome job


----------

